# Other Symptoms of Graves after RAI



## Asmogrim (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello, I just joined :hugs:

I read on some random forum once that even after your thyroid is destroyed by RIA(which I had done about 2 years ago), the autoantibodies still attack other parts of the body like bones and muscles. Have you guys heard of this?

Are you guys aware of the immune system attacking other areas of the body due to Grave's Disease? I'm aware of it attacking the eyes occasionally.

The reason I ask is I'm having chronic neck pain seemingly since I had the RAI treatment. I've been to physiotherapists, chiropractors, massage therapists, and have had acupuncture. It's bad enough that I can't hold down a full time job. I'm wondering if Grave's Disease could be the culprit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Asmogrim said:


> Hello, I just joined :hugs:
> 
> I read on some random forum once that even after your thyroid is destroyed by RIA(which I had done about 2 years ago), the autoantibodies still attack other parts of the body like bones and muscles. Have you guys heard of this?
> 
> ...


While not an expert and also knowing that nothing is carved in stone, my take is that antibodies are idigenous meaning that they are "specific."

Now; are you sure your entire gland was killed off? That is something else to think about. I personally had to have RAI 3 times. Many others, more than once. You would need an uptake scan to find out for sure.

Also, you could have a TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test which is "specific" for hyperthyroid. You should have NO TSI. If you do, something is going on.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? When did you last have TSH, FT3 and FT4 run? If recent, could you please post the results and the ranges? We must have the ranges if you don't mind.

I do know that if my med is not just right, I have hip pain, back pain, knee pain..............you name it. Many others here will attest to that.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello:
I have heard from at least 1 person who had RAI that a high enough dose can create permanent scar tissue in the neck. Andros has some good ideas of things to check with a competent doctor. I would recommend that you try going on the thyroid forum on medhelp.com. Mention your problem and the area in which you live. Request that if anyone is in your general area of the U.S. (or somewhere else, for that matter) that they private message you if they know of a competent endo or other doc who could look into this debilitating symptom for you. Good luck!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am afraid you read wrong. Probably from scare tacts forums. I agree with Andros, antibodies "specific." Other autoimmune antibodies can attack the body of course. Thyroid antibodies are seen in other autoimmune disorders and people with no thyroid problems at all, but they do not attack other parts of the body.

Studies have proving that RAI does not cause other health issues.

Have you had Thyroid Scan - Radioactive iodine uptake RAIU to see if there is any other problems with the thyroid gland.


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

There is a LOT of mis-information out there about the Grave's disease process and the autoimmune reaction. Folks blame just about every ache and pain on it and the process.

It is well established the disease process that happens with the autoimmune antibodies and the thyroid. What is not so agreed upon is the effects of those antibodies and other parts of the body.

However here are some agreed upon facts and percentages.... It is agreed that TED or Grave's opthomology is a secondary process that can occur before during and in some documeted cases up to 2 years after the patient stabilized (ouch). It is thought that the antibodies or an "offshoot" of those antibodies attack or effect both the necessary fat tissue around the eye and the muscles of the eye. Now as a person who has TED, I can surely tell you that this is no secondary process but a real primary pain in the rear end...But I have to quote medical sources. Quote...Graves' ophthalmopathy is found in 30-45% of patients.It can manifest as lid lag, exophthalmos, strabismus,
lagophthalmos or optic neuropathy.

Also there are some papers on medical boards about Graves and the epidermous, especially the calves. Called pretibial myxedema, it is present in mainly female patients, according to one source about 15% of the female patients show it. Please google to find the references.

So, that is about all I can find...

Now if your levels of thyroxin are low, you can gt joint aches etc etc...again , please "google" the effects of Hypothyroidism to check..

RAI dosage from what I have researched has NO correlation with any kind of dermous reactions or any muscle interactions either. The iodine dosage is extrememly specific and interacts with no other glands. However it is absorbed to a minor degree by the salivary glands and in male's prostate fluid. Of course it is eliminated by the kidneys, but is not absorbed as such by them...


----------

